# Any Calgary bluegrassers out there?



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

*The Infamous Stringdusters
Friday, Feb. 29 at 7:30 p.m.
Irish Cultural Center
6452 Bowness Rd. NW 

Three-time 2007 IBMA Award Winners
Album of the Year * Song of the Year * Emerging Artists of the Year*
The Infamous Stringdusters are one of the hottest young bluegrass bands on the circuit. 
Nashville based,The Infamous Stringdusters are a six-piece band that plays mostly original bluegrass with a modern edge, their innovative sound created by expert picking, heartfelt vocals and lyrics that tell a good tale.

Recognized as the cream of the crop of young bluegrass musicians, the group is formed by Andy Hall (resonator guitar), Travis Book (bass), Chris Pandolfi (banjo), Jesse Cobb (mandolin), Jeremy Garrett (fiddle) and Andy Falco (guitar), all boasting skill and experience well beyond their years. 

Their combined resumes include collaborations with artists such as Dolly Parton, Leftover Salmon, Earl Scruggs, Bering Strait, Ronnie Bowman and Levon Helm. Their Sugar Hill debut, Fork In The Road, was one of the most highly acclaimed bluegrass releases of 2007, and ultimately shared IBMA Album of the Year honours with bluegrass legend J.D. Crowe and is praised by fans of traditional bluegrass and newgrass alike.

With The Infamous Stringdusters’ have performed at some of the biggest acoustic music festivals on the continent (including Telluride Bluegrass, Merlefest, Grey Fox, and many more) as well as large concert halls, intimate clubs, and more. 

Presented by Foothills Bluegrass Music Society.

more Infamous Stringdusters www.infamoustringdusters.com

Tickets $20

Advance tix online here www.foothillsbluegrass.com/store
or at the door

*Children under 16 are admitted free when accompanied by an adult.


www.foothillsbluegrass.com


----------

